# Repticon Nashville August 18th & 19th



## Repticon (Jul 15, 2011)

2012 Show Dates
(Saturday & Sunday)
August 18 & 19

The Factory at Franklin
230 Franklin Rd.
Franklin, TN 37064

Facebook | Twitter | Website

Exhibitor Tables Sold Out!​
Join us later in the summer as on August 18-19, 2012 Repticon will make its true Tennessee debut with Repticon Nashville! Repticon is proud to bring a show to Franklin, just south of Nashville and in the heart of Tennessee, a state with few other shows. Hosted in historic Factory at Franklin Entertainment Complex, this new show will feature the weekend of reptile excitement that central Tennessee enthusiasts have been waiting for, with well over 100 tables of top-quality reptiles, amphibians, exotic pets and pet products, hourly seminars and presentations, door prizes sponsored by Exo Terra, and much more! Get ready Nashville, as Repticon is coming this summer! 


Featuring reptile and amphibian breeders and wholesalers, reptile pet products and supplies, educational seminars and exhibits, and fun-filled activities for the entire family!

Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm 

Admission: Adults - $10.00, Children (5-12) - $5.00, 
Four and under FREE! 
Two Day VIP Ticket: Adults - $12.00, Children - $5.00​


----------

